# GoPro Händler in Nürnberg und umgebung



## TimNbg (1. April 2011)

Ich möchte mir auch so eine GoPro zulegen und suche einen Händler in Nürnberg oder Umgebung. 

Kennt da jemand einen?


----------



## Stefan-Nbg (1. April 2011)

Bei Sport & More in Neumarkt gibt es Go Pro
www.sport-more.net


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## norman68 (1. April 2011)

Louis (Motorrad) in der Sigmundstraße 60 haben auch GoPro im Programm.


----------



## shootemup (1. April 2011)

Sportscheck in nbrg hat sie auch


----------



## TimNbg (2. April 2011)

Super vielen Dank für die Infos.


----------

